# Nationwide UK - easy to deal with or not?



## Madangan (9 Apr 2013)

I am thinking of opening a Demand account with Nationwide UK as according to the Best Buys thread it has the best interest at the moment. 2.75%aer
Just wondering what they are like to deal with?

basically have about €25000 that I will need to withdraw from time to time over next 7-8 months so by this time next yr. it will probably all be gone but would like to maximise interest in the meantime.


I was thinking KBC but Nationwide uk are paying more at the moment.

Lastly I do my current account banking with PTSB and BofI if that makes any difference but t is to those accounts I'd be transferring funds to and from the savings account.


----------



## MrEarl (10 Apr 2013)

Hello,

I'm a satisfied customer.  

They have a branch on Merrion Row near St. Stephens' Green, Dublin 2 if that helps ....

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## elcato (10 Apr 2013)

When you open the account you nominate an account for which they transfer any funds out to. This makes withdrawals online quite easy so I would recommend it.


----------



## 3CC (10 Apr 2013)

They are good to deal with but I thought KBC had a better rate.


----------



## cavanMan (10 Apr 2013)

Great to deal with no hassle and you can do all through the post


----------



## Lightning (10 Apr 2013)

Great to deal with. 



3CC said:


> They are good to deal with but I thought KBC had a better rate.



KBC pay 2.6% for lump sums from May 2013. Nationwide UK pay 2.75% with instant access for the first withdrawal and 30 days notice thereafter.


----------



## Hippykitten (10 Apr 2013)

Great to deal with so far


----------



## Madangan (10 Apr 2013)

Thanks all for the feedback, I opened an account with them this afternoon. That part was easy peasy.  Will transfer money as soon as I can. The notice doesn't pose any probs for me and the 2.75 % rate is the best I could see at the moment.....AAM thank you that too!!!!


----------



## 3CC (11 Apr 2013)

CiaranT said:


> Great to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> KBC pay 2.6% for lump sums from May 2013. Nationwide UK pay 2.75% with instant access for the first withdrawal and 30 days notice thereafter.



Thanks for that Ciaran. And by the way, many thanks for your ongoing work to the very useful thread on best deposits.

3CC


----------



## Lightning (11 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the kind words 3CC.


----------



## TRS30 (12 Apr 2013)

Just back from Nationwide UK on Merrion Row. Couldn't have been easier, was in there for about 5 minutes and all done. 

Very nice and very efficient (didn't even take the offer of tea or coffee as knew wouldn't have time to drink it!)


----------



## Madangan (12 Apr 2013)

TRS30 said:


> Just back from Nationwide UK on Merrion Row. Couldn't have been easier, was in there for about 5 minutes and all done.
> 
> Very nice and very efficient (didn't even take the offer of tea or coffee as knew wouldn't have time to drink it!)



Haha!  Well they promised me I'd have the welcome pack by Friday and lo and behold it arrived today. I'm not used to such efficiency from my Banks!


----------



## TRS30 (12 Apr 2013)

Madangan said:


> Haha!  Well they promised me I'd have the welcome pack by Friday and lo and behold it arrived today. I'm not used to such efficiency from my Banks!



I know! KBC just rang me as well to say they received my application and would be sending my paper work out early next week. 

A good day with banks today- makes a nice change.


----------



## Godfather (8 May 2013)

Lovely people, easy withdrawal facility if you log into their website as well as on the phone. I can't complain at all


----------



## PolkaDot (10 May 2013)

I'd also recommend them. I like their online access where you can make withdrawals. Very simple.

Only gripe I have recently is that the are continuously lowering their interest rates. I suppose they're not on their own with doing that though.


----------



## rob oyle (10 May 2013)

PolkaDot said:


> Only gripe I have recently is that the are continuously lowering their interest rates. I suppose they're not on their own with doing that though.


+1

I moved my free funds to Nationwide last week when KBC reduced their rates, now I've to request a move back after only 8 days. We (the customers) have to wait 30 days for the funds but it was only yesterday when I was informed (through here) that the rates were changing the next day - bit like the Post Office notice accounts.


----------



## Lightning (11 May 2013)

rob oyle said:


> +1
> 
> I moved my free funds to Nationwide last week when KBC reduced their rates, now I've to request a move back after only 8 days. We (the customers) have to wait 30 days for the funds but it was only yesterday when I was informed (through here) that the rates were changing the next day - bit like the Post Office notice accounts.



NTMA State Savings 'Post Office' products are classified as investment products and not deposit products and thus are not subject to the 2 month notice period for variable rate deposit changes. 

For Nationwide UK, I am not sure how they get away without giving 2 months notice for their variable rate deposit changes, especially when most other banks are required to do so. It is not fair that customers are stuck with a lower rate and locked into a notice period to get their cash with no advanced notice of the rate change.


----------

